# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  وفاة الأستاذة الدكتورة / وفاء حلمي أبو جميل...إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

## د.شيماء عطاالله

قال تعالى :  ( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي }

أنعي بمزيد من الأسى والحزن الأستاذة الدكتورة/ وفاء حلمي أبو جميل

أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون المدني كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يتغمدها بواسع رحمته ، ويسكنها فسيح جناته وان يلهم أهلها الصبر والسلوان

 وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

اللهــــم .. يا حنَّان ، يا منَّان ، يا واسع الغفران ، اغفر لها و ارحمها ، و عافها و اعف عنها ،

و أكرم نزلها ، و وسع مدخلها ، و اغسلها بالماء و الثلج و البرد ، و نقِّها من الذنوب

و الخطايا كما ينقَّى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس

آمين

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

اللهم ارحمها رحمة واسعة واغفر ذنوبها واجعل قبرها روضة من رياض الجنة 

وألهم أهلها الصبر والسلوان

والبقاء والدوام لله

----------


## حازم عطاالله

اللهم ارحمها فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك . اللهم قها عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك .

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## لارين

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . اللهم تغمدها برحمتك وأدخلها فسيح جناتك وألهم أهلها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## shimaa fadel

اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها وادخلها فسيح جناتك والهم اهلها الصبر والسلوان وارضهم بقدرك واجرهم فى مصيبتهم واخلف لهم خيرا منها

----------

